
Commando, Infantry or Police – what kind of software developer are you? - pplonski86
https://techerati.com/features-hub/opinions/in-an-era-defined-by-software-we-know-very-little-about-the-developers-that-power-it/
======
dmistrio
Thanks, you beat the authors of techerati on posting this :)

